# 2 Lans gleichzeitig Verbindung zum Internet gestatten



## PingpongRueppel (24. Juni 2004)

Ich habe Windows XP und ein vorhandenes LAN, über das mein Mitbewohner und Laptopgäste über meinen PC online gehen. Jetzt habe ich aber auch einen PDA mit Bluetooth Funktionalität. Mit dem würde ich auch gerne Online gehen. Also habe ich die DFÜ-DSL Verbindung so geändert, das die LAN Freigabe auf die BluetoothLan umgelegt ist. Funktioniert auch alles schön und gut, ich bin mit dem PDA wirelessly online und kann überall mit msn chatten wie ich will. Einziges Problem: Das funktioniert nur jeweils mit einem Lan. D.H. entweder ich gestatte dem schon vorhandenen gekabeltem Lan eine Verbindung ins Internet, oder dem Bluetooth Netzwerk. 

Wie kann ich beiden Zugang zum Internet schaffen? Denn abends im Bett nochmal n paar eMails zu schreiben ist doch schon ein ganz nettes Feature bei so nem tollen PDA.


----------



## Sicaine (24. Juni 2004)

Hm kommt mir so vor als hättest du 2 netze? Also von der subnetzmask her. Kannst du bei deinem pda nich den i-netpc als proxy einstellen? weil normal sollte der Accesspoint routen.


----------



## PingpongRueppel (24. Juni 2004)

*Huh?*

Danke für Deine Antwort, aber irgendwie glaube ich, das du mich nicht ganz richtig verstanden hast. Ich habe keine Accesspoint oder so. Nur einen Bluetooth Stick. Zwischen PDA und meinem Rechner (Server zum Internet) habe ich die LAN Funktion aktiviert, d.h. das ist ein ganz normales Lan.
Dann habe ich noch mein herrkömmliches Lan, was über meine 2te Netzwerkkarte bei meinem Rechner endet. 

Ich habe also 2 Netzwerkkarten und einen Bluetoothstick, wobei der Bluetoothstick und eine Netzwerkkarte als jeweils eigenständiges LAN anzusehen sind, und die übrige Karte die DSL Verbindung nach draussen ist. 

Mit Internet Connection Sharing kann ich das Internet auf ein LAN freigeben, d.h. ich wähle ein Lan aus, das Internetverbindung über meinen Rechner bekommt. ICH allerdings habe 2 Lans - und will auch beide ins Internet bringen. Wie geht das?


----------



## gothic ghost (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
Probiere es mal mit einer Netzwerkbrücke, markiere beide Lans
Bluetooth und die Andere, Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> überbrücken.
Evtl. auch mit allen drei Einträgen: Bluetooth, Lan und Karte für DSL.
Probiere mit "überbrücken" alle Varianten durch, eine müßte passen.


----------

